
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (September 2018) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
nunoarruda
Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript, JSON,
AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, NgRx, Ionic,
Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 25,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

------
glub
Location: Tbilisi, Georgia (UTC+4. But living at night, 9-5 PDT)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, DRF, Elasticsearch (ELK stack in general -
Kibana, APM, Logstash), Scrapy, Postgres, PostGIS, Celery, Spacy, Google Cloud
Platform, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS.

Resume: [https://goo.gl/9Gx7BP](https://goo.gl/9Gx7BP)

Email: In the resume.

Role: Senior Backend Engineer / Architect with more than 6 years of
experience.

Architect and backend engineer of 10+ successful, large scale projects. Built
distributed systems consisting of data crawling, pipelining, aggregation,
deduplication etc. Author and maintainer of open-source library that
integrates Django with Google Cloud Tasks for push-type queues.

In-depth knowledge of Django and all of related things. DRF, auth, query/ORM
optimization, ES integration, GeoDjango, multi-db, advanced knowledge of
Postgres and knowledge of clean Django integration of all of its features that
are absent (PostGIS, materialized views, partial indexes, CTEs, PL/pgSQL,
inheritance, JSONB, etc.) etc.

Integrated and built ES indices with automatic Django <-> ES updates using
distributed queues with large amounts of data.

Advanced knowledge of Scrapy. Built dozens of distributed crawlers and
subsequent data pipelines with various difficulty levels of target
crawlability / data cleanliness.

10+ years of experience with *nix systems.

Bonus trait: +30 agility points as I'm using a tiling window manager.

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/world-wide

DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration - Network Management

Hi, I’m Lee Whalen, Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps
consultancy with deep experience in providing business results through
technical solutions.

We help SaaS companies save money through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Business results we’ve obtained for our Clients include:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr by environment-wide migrations from Rackspace
fully managed hardware to a privately hosted Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ Cut DevOps engineer 'time to first commit' from two weeks to two days with
documentation and optimized onboarding processes

\+ Developed a custom API-driven provisioning tool that allowed VMs to deploy
independent of the cloud provider backend

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there. Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

Resume/CV: [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)

Email: hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

------
saiana
Location:Germany/Croatia

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: No

I'm a Lean Startup Consultant & Growth marketer I work at the intersection of
marketing, product and data. I speak German, English and Croatian on a native
level. I would love to switch over to Product Management.

CV: [https://sites.google.com/view/ana-kolarevic-
portfolio/resume](https://sites.google.com/view/ana-kolarevic-
portfolio/resume)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/anakolarevic/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anakolarevic/)

SOME OF THE THINGS I CAN HELP YOU WITH: - Business Model Canvas/ Business
Modelling: Spot potential weaknesses & strengths, identify untapped
opportunities and opportunities of scale

\- Customer Development Process & Lean startup methodology: Framework to
understand your customers and what they pay for, and how to interview
customers, Lean experiments

\- Growth marketing Converting customer aqcuisition strategies using Lean
startup and smart digital marketing hacks

\- Marketing execution: Google Adwords, Bing, Facebook & Instagram Ads, Reddit
Ads, Social Media & Community management advice, paid & earned demand creation

------
max10541

      Location:             Antakya, Turkey
      Remote:               Yes (and only)
      Willing to relocate:  Yes, if inside Turkey
      Technologies:         Data Science, Machine Learning, Python, Java, Wolfram Mathematica, SQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Cassandra, Elasticsearch, Apache Solr, Git, Linux
      Résumé/CV:            https://goo.gl/Sdfc1e
      Email:                alothman.qusai@gmail.com
    

About me: I'm a professional data scientist and a private tutor/trainer. I
have an extensive experience in building recommendations systems, search
engines, and NLP solutions. I have some experience in building distributed
systems, microservices, REST APIs, etc... but I mostly want focus on data
science related stuff. I have a very extensive (6+ years) experience in
training and mentoring, especially in math, programming, and data science
(machine learning included of course).

I accept all kinds of jobs (full time, part time, contract, etc..).

I'm also open to volunteer my time and experience to non-profits and any
company that is doing a real good to someone on this planet (sorry, other
planets!).

Drop me an email if you want to discuss anything :)

------
alberthier
Location: France

Remote: Yes (preferably France or Germany)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
      - Languages: C/C++ - Python - Java - Go - Javascript - Typescript - HTML5/CSS3
    
      - API/Frameworks: Qt - Android (Java API + NDK) - OpenCV - React - Polymer - boost - POSIX - Win32
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1onq8F7nXNBV7lT0hnuCw-50cpLN...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1onq8F7nXNBV7lT0hnuCw-50cpLNyReh6/view)

Email: eric DOT alber AT gmail DOT com

======================

I'm the author of the Sweech wifi file transfer app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sweech](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sweech)

I've several years of backend and frontend development experience as well as
desktop and mobile native development experience.

I build robots as a hobby and participated to the French Robotics Cup

Some of my projetcts are on github:
[https://github.com/alberthier](https://github.com/alberthier)

(edit: formatting)

------
anthonyoconnor
Location: Vancouver Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .Net, C#, Java, Angular, Javascript, Typescript, Full stack. Can
pick up anything.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.anthonyoconnor.ca/resume](https://www.anthonyoconnor.ca/resume)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/anthonyjoconnor](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anthonyjoconnor)

Email: anthonyoconnor@gmail.com

Full stack senior software engineer. I've been leading teams of 10+ developers
for the last few years. I work closely with business teams to make sure what
is being deliveries actually meets their needs. Basically that means I'm good
at getting down to the real requirements and cutting out all the stuff that
isn't needed. I've lots of experience working remotely too.

I'm available for full time or contract positions.

I also have 2 other experienced developers I've worked with for over 2 years
who are available and also live in Vancouver. If you are a looking for a small
team to build out that MVP, or build a new feature or product send me an
email.

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Gainesville, FL

Remote: yes (although willing to consider local positions)

Willing to relocate: no (that is not an option for me at this moment,
unfortunately)

Technologies: Python, relational databases (MS SQL Server, Postgres), web
crawling, GUI development, scripting, unit testing, SQLAlchemy, ETL, Scheme,
Prolog, Lisp, etc (always eager to pick up new programming languages or
technologies)

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hans-
nowak-16a9b316a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hans-nowak-16a9b316a/)

Github: [http://github.com/zephyrfalcon](http://github.com/zephyrfalcon)

also: [http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon)

and: [http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

Note: Looking for full-time or part-time work.

------
just_testing
Location: São Paulo, Brazil Remote: YES Willing to relocate: YES

About: Generalist Programmer, Data Scientist and Activist. 10+ years of
experience. Worked in civic projects used by thousands of people. Also give
classes and maked interactive data exhibitions. Prefer to work with civic-
oriented software.

Recent work includes:

\- Made the biggest transit fine map in Brazil for a bicycle activist NGO \-
Was the data scientist for a Transparency International Report \- An exhibit
for Mozilla Festival tracking people connected to a Wifi and showing them how
they are tracked.

Keywords: Python, Pandas, Django, NLP, Databases [SQL/NoSQL], JavaScript, Open
Data, OpenStreetMap, Statistical Models, Data Engineering

CV: [http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-
resume/](http://tiagofassoni.github.io/fancy-resume/) Email:
tiagofassoni@gmail.com LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tiagofassoni/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tiagofassoni/)

------
peterburkimsher
Location: Long-term in New Zealand, Australia or Canada. Short-term anywhere.
Currently living in France near Geneva, Switzerland. British passport by
descent.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Embedded, control systems, Apple II, AppleScript, Bash, C, C++,
Java, JavaScript, PHP, Python, TensorFlow, Verilog.

Résumé/CV:
[http://peterburk.free.fr/PeterBurkimsherResume.pdf](http://peterburk.free.fr/PeterBurkimsherResume.pdf)

Email: peterburk@gmail.com

Hi, I'm Peter, an international geek. I graduated with a first-class MEng in
Electronic Systems Engineering from Lancaster University in the UK with an
exchange year in UCSB. Then I went to many places on Working Holiday visas to
choose where I'd like to live. I now have 4 years continuous relevant work
experience from a memory card manufacturer in Taiwan, where I wrote software
for the microSD testing machines. I dislike military funding. I like side
projects, and I upload my software here on Show HN and hardware to Hackaday.

------
SteveMorin
Steve Morin, Currently CTO for 50+ person startup/company. Looking for new
engineering leadership role. I've worked a Yahoo, AT&T and started companies
before, so have a nice variety of experience with platforms at scale, dealing
with mature organizations and growing small teams to mature ones. I have also
opened up international offices for companies for growth and expansion. I have
a deep specialty in BigData and Data Systems engineering as I started an ran a
large consultancy in the US that specialized in that for large companies.
Would consider consulting roles in addition to fulltime.

    
    
      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Python, Javascript/React, Elixir/Erlang, Perl, Hadoop, Kafka, Spark Hbase, Elastic Search, Docker ....
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/stevebmorin/
      Email: steve@stevemorin.com

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), React, React-Native,
VueJS, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R, Hadoop, Spark, TensorFlow.
Currently learning Blockchain concepts and smart contracts with Solidity

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

Portfolio:

* [https://www.compt.io/](https://www.compt.io/) \- An app for companies to manage employee perks. Built the initial closed beta.

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [http://joypost.me](http://joypost.me) \- An app(with an SMS bot) to send beautiful printed postcards to your loved ones.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller]

------
hnwwtbh
Location: Los Angeles, CA · Orange County, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Email: jorge.israel.p@gmail.com

[https://www.blaenkdenum.com](https://www.blaenkdenum.com) ·
[https://github.com/blaenk](https://github.com/blaenk) ·
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/101090](https://stackoverflow.com/users/101090)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zg61blcfod3i3mr/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zg61blcfod3i3mr/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Technologies: Rust · TypeScript · Python · Go · Node.js · React.js · Ruby ·
Clojure · PostgreSQL

I'm a practical developer who is happy to work at any level of the stack using
a variety of different languages and technologies. I have a wide interest
ranging from algorithms and data structures to the scalability of data-
intensive applications.

I'm always happy to embrace the fun challenge of adapting to the given
situation. I can comfortably go from working with low-level C to high-level
functional-programming languages like Haskell and Clojure, from kernel APIs to
REST and GraphQL APIs, and everywhere in between. Whatever the tools, I'm
always eager to employ their best practices to produce correct, idiomatic
solutions.

I love to learn different technologies out of a genuine interest in gaining
different perspectives on software development, both to help me keep an open
mind and to be mindful of the variety of different approaches that can be
taken to solve a problem.

Check out my notes on what I've learned:
[https://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/](https://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/)

------
cascada
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/ Perl
6, Assembly, C, SQL, JavaScript;

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com)

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less strong, but pretty interested
still in the last 2.

At the moment I'm available part-time because I'm working for my client on a
Sharetribe.com web service.

My 2 latest projects are:

    
    
      - Url Shortener: https://NullUrl.xyz
    
      - Online store: https://xibalba.xyz
    

Thanks && Cheers.

------
seniorrubydev
Remote: Yes, occasional on-site meet-ups or retreats are welcome

Location: Based in the south of Germany

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, MySQL, JSON API,
Sidekiq, AWS, Heroku, RSpec

Email: seniorrubyengineer@gmail.com

Senior Ruby Engineer with more than twelve years of experience in building web
applications based on Ruby on Rails at scale (>10M users, >20M daily
requests). Strong focus on performance optimization (algorithms, SQL
optimization, scaling), site reliability (monitoring, debugging, bug fixing)
and maintenance/refactoring of huge, legacy Rails applications (major Rails
updates, extracting services).

Looking for a Tech Lead role in a team of about 4-16 developers or a CTO
position in a startup in an early stage. I like to work autonomously and pro-
actively on hard and difficult tasks. I mentor juniors and train my teammates
to make good architecture and design decisions.

------
dpcat237

      Location: Barcelona, Spain
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Golang, Gorilla / Gin, Docker, SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL), NoSQL (Redis, ElasticSearch), Linux, Nginx, Apache, Javascript, Vue.js / Backbone.js / Node.js, PHP, Symfony, Java, Android. Practicing Blockchain and Tensorflow with Golang
      Résumé/CV: https://registry.jsonresume.org/denys-pasishnyi
      Email: dpcat237@gmail.com
      Role: Senior Full-stack Engineer
    

9+ years of comprehensive experience in developing webs, APIs, microservices
and server tools across multiple business sectors including e-commerce,
FinTech, social networks, etc. More than a year of experience as a team
leader. Lover of high quality, readable, self-explanatory and testable code.
Currently interested in projects on Golang.

------
unleashit
Location: Berkeley, CA

Remote: open to in-house with short commute or remote (experienced with both)

Willing to relocate: maybe* (would consider Portland or Seattle but would
prefer to start out remote for a few months)

Description: Seasoned Front End Engineer (Full Stack Javascript) with 18 years
of experience. My specialty is the front end and frameworks like React or
Angular although I'm also skilled in Node.js, LEMP/LAMP, Drupal and Wordpress.

Skills: Javascript (ES 6+), React/Redux, Node.js, HTML, CSS, React Native,
Angular 1, Babel, Typescript, Webpack, Postgres, Mysql, Mongo, Linux, Nginx,
Docker, AWS, Lambda, PHP, Drupal, Wordpress and more.

Résumé/CV: [https://jasongallagher.org](https://jasongallagher.org)

Email: unleashit@protonmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/unleashit](https://github.com/unleashit)

------
8bitmcu

      Location: NB, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: would consider within USA/Canada in 2-3 months
      Technologies:
       - Proficiencies: Full Stack Web, Mobile/Desktop App
       - Languages: Javascript, Typescript, HTML5, CSS3, Java, SQL, PHP, C#, Go
       - Frameworks: Node.js, Express, Angular, Bootstrap
       - Collaboration: Git, SVN, Slack, Jira
      Résumé/CV: https://vincentm.app/fullstack, https://vincentm.app
      Email: email@vincentm.app
    

6 years professional work experience doing full stack and mobile application
development. Worked on very large scale LMS and CMS as well as a huge
insurance brokers platform. I pick up new technologies easily, I do embedded
and game development as a hobby as well as hosting my own home server.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
dmitryfedotkin
Remote: Yes (3 years of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, Tornado, ElasticSearch,
MongoDB, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Consul, Selenium, Scrappy/Grab/BeatifulSoup,
Vagrant, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/0slkzcpbpz1xikv/Python%20CV%202018...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/0slkzcpbpz1xikv/Python%20CV%202018.pdf?dl=0)

Email: fedotkin.dmitry@gmail.com

Hi there, I am Python developer with 7 years of experience and I developed all
kinds of projects with it, from small sites to complex distributed services. I
worked on a highload bigdata project, worked as a team lead, developed an app
which is used by Google, Intel and NFLPA and know how to deliver best quality
product.

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe US / Canada / Singapore

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

------
keshonok
Experienced Linux Kernel Engineer/Developer

Location: Currently Russia. I am a US Citizen though.

Remote: Yes. Remote only. Lots of experience working remotely.

Willing to relocate: No, can't at this time.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alekseybaulin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alekseybaulin/)

Email: Aleksey.Baulin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/keshonok](https://github.com/keshonok)

Technologies: Linux kernel, networking, LSM, drivers... Tools: everything
related to Linux kernel development, and some more.

Extensive experience doing Linux kernel development, especially when it comes
to networking. Over 15 years of working in the US.

Interested in getting into cybersecurity domain where it applies to Linux
kernel.

------
richthegeek
I'm a software developer with 6 years professional experience on all facets of
the web stack, from pure frontend SPAs to backend resilient data-processing
systems. Looking for a new challenge in an exciting team, leaning more towards
front-end compared to my current mostly backend-focused position. I'm a native
English speaker, recently located from Manchester UK, and am used to working
remotely with an international team.

    
    
      Location: Warsaw, Poland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: NodeJS, React, Angular, RabbitMQ, Mongo, MySQL, PHP, HTML, (S)CSS, Kubernetes, Docker
      Resume/CV: https://goo.gl/WECTkV
      Email: richthegeek@gmail.com

------
throwaway5687

      Location: EU, willing to work in any timezone.
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: In the future, yes.
      Technologies:
    
      * Backend: Ruby on Rails, Node, Elixir / Phoenix
      * Frontend: React, Elm
      * DB: Postgres, Redis 
      * Basic fluency in lua, plpgsql, prolog
      * Interested in APIs
    
      Résumé/CV: [0]
      Email: D-717i85gacp2km3@maildrop.cc
    

Please take a look at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17907648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17907648)
for more detail. Basically I'm looking to jumpstart my programming career and
get some projects/work on my C.V. Willing to learn on/for the job

------
bananenmannfrau
Location: Berlin/London

Remote: Only

Technologies: ES6+, React, Node.js, Docker, Kubernetes, git,

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maximilianehlers/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maximilianehlers/)
/ [https://ehlers.berlin](https://ehlers.berlin)

Email: max@ehlers.berlin

Hi,

I am a Developer with ~5 years professional experience. I have spent a lot of
time in the Frontend and love it. Id still describe myself as full-stack
though. Right now Im looking to join a team that stands behind their product
and has to abilities to include a remote workforce, since my geographical
location will be changing a bit in the next 24 months.

------
rrrrrh
Location: currently in SE Asia, UTC+7

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, C#, React, Next.js, RxJS, Ramda/Lodash,
Linux, Docker, WordPress, AWS(Lambda, Elastic Beanstalk, Cloudformation)
Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eenagy01/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eenagy01/)

Email: mail at eenagy.com

Full Stack Developer who is experienced with modern stacks including React,
Node. Built entire web apps from front-end to back-end and everything in
between. Main interest is creating beautiful, intuitive interfaces with clean,
well-structured codebase. Also, quick learner with a passion for delivering
products. Fluent in English and Hungarian.

------
mmt
Location: San Francisco Bay Area California

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: hybrid cloud, datacenter, AWS, PostgreSQL, network engineering,
bash/shell, Linux system administration, Devops culture, software concierge,
cost optimization, performance maximization, deployment automation, build
reproducibility, configuration management, software packaging

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxkalashnikov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxkalashnikov/)
[http://www.maxkalashnikov.com/resume.pdf](http://www.maxkalashnikov.com/resume.pdf)

Email: mmt+hnwhoishiring@maxkalashnikov.com

------
Reith
I'm a software developer with 5 years of professional experience. I worked as
UI developer, network developer, back-end developer, data engineer development
lead.

    
    
      Location: Iran
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe, after a month or so remote
      Technologies: Erlang, Python, JavaScript, C, Java, Kotlin, C++, Bash, PHP, Docker, Mesos, LXC, Rancher, DC/OS, Ansible, Juju, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, Redis, Elasticsearh, Cassandra, Spark and Kafka
      Résumé/CV: https://www.reith.ir/cv/cv-priv.pdf
      Github: https://github.com/reith
      Email: ameretat.reith@gmail.com

------
mperepelko
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Scala, JavaScript, SQL, PostgreSQL, Cassandra, Hadoop,
Spark, Kafka, Mesos, Marathon, Docker, Spring, Hibernate, HTML, CSS, AngularJS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ygBuYoFy0tJKZa0V4pLs1KMAgl...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ygBuYoFy0tJKZa0V4pLs1KMAgl9jn7lF)

Email: mperepelko@gmail.com

Hi, I'm Max, Data and Back-end Software Engineer that is also having a full-
stack experience. Last years is mostly working with cloud technologies and
distributed computing in a distributed international team. Feel free to
contact me for more details if interested.

------
virajgite

      Location: New Jersey, USA
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: 
               Programming Languages: Python, SQL, R, C,C++, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PHP
               Cloud Management: AWS, Linode Servers
               Development Tools: MATLAB, Unity3D, RStudio, SOLR, Android Studio, Eclipse, Jupyter, GIT
               Marketing & Management Tools: Owler, Crunchbase, Mailchimp, Hubspot, RightRelevance, SendGrid, Sparkpost
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Jlzs1NQjkpivy5lFoJl_GHOrcibpemHZ
      Email: virajgite@gmail.com
      Website: www.virajgite.wixsite.com/mysite

------
Abdur91
Location: Lahore,Punjab,Pakistan Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: I am experienced software Developer having 4+ years of
experience in building modern web apps in node,angular,python,django and other
different technologies.Moreover i have experience in numpy,scipy,scikit learn
as part of machine learning and data sciences.Specialties: Javascript (ES6+),
NodeJS, Angular,python

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ywd9pYdy-
pIAeGp2u19Yj4TRg7D...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ywd9pYdy-
pIAeGp2u19Yj4TRg7DfByI1/view?usp=sharing)

email: abdurleo91@gmail.com

------
SuperJC710e
=======================================================================

Location: Toronto ON CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux/BSD System Administration, Shell Scripting, Apache, Nginx,
MySQL, VMware, Puppet, cfEngine, Cobbler, Foreman, Retail POS Systems, SLEPOS,
working on my AWS Arch, some Python, PHP & Javascript, some Network/Firewall
Design, Setup, Maintenance & Security, some Windows Server Administration

Résumé/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark)

Email: jason.e.clark+jobs@gmail.com

=======================================================================

------
rmbibeault
Location: CT/MA/RI

Remote: Yes, or onsite

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: Python, C, Debian-based Linux, git

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/13f_QTtwTMI0UsdxiCprqoThnq2v...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/13f_QTtwTMI0UsdxiCprqoThnq2vAOMe1/view?usp=sharing)

Email: on resume, RichardMBibeault@gmail.com

================

Recent physics graduate, math minor (bachelors of science), seeking employment
in data science or software engineering. Highly ambitious, enjoys self
directed learning and difficult problems.

Currently reading TCP/IP administration 3rd edition, Data Science from
Scratch, and Python for Data Analysis.

------
dev_parrott
Location: Santa Fe, NM, U.S.

Remote: Ideally

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Ruby, RoR, Elixir, Git, Python, Firebase,
MySQL, IndexedDB, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wFDw9Vsu-
cOgplik6MhfIlX4...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wFDw9Vsu-
cOgplik6MhfIlX4uKTvrqNUXncniCcgauY/edit?usp=sharing)

email: create.blank [at] gmail.com

Hey there, I'm Ethan. Ideally I'm looking for a remote position. I've been in
the business for 3 years, and I've done both back-end and front-end, but more
recently I've been doing a lot front-end.

------
aj_g

      Location: Berlin
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React, HTML/CSS, AWS, Node
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zR06NddFyVY1qFcWdbnZe934wuqaXP0RpT-RYIv50Io
      Email: See CV
    
    

Looking for work specifically in Berlin. Specialize in front end development
(most experience lately is with React), but really enjoy full stack as well.
Organizationally, looking for a small (5-30), flat team where I will have the
opportunity to wear a lot of hats and an entrepreneurial mindset is valued.
Let's get coffee.

~~~
in2lag
Hi,

My name is Petr and I'm a frontend lead in Delivery Hero, we are looking for
experienced devs like you to work on frontend serving multiple brands, with
25m monthly page views.

We are moving towards React and microfrontend architecture, lot of interesting
stuff.

Would you be interested in something like this?

If yes, please reach me at petr.prchal@deliveryhero.com

------
kronos_vano
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: major: Clojure, Ruby, AWS, Terraform, PostgreSQL, Docker, Redis.
minor: c++, golang, kafka, rabbitmq.

CV: [https://goo.gl/K1eNk6](https://goo.gl/K1eNk6)

Email: kronos@realisticgroup.com

Senior Backend engineer with devops knowledge. I have experience in building
scalable distributed projects (see cv) and joining experienced team with
mature project. I am passionate about highly concurrent services, challenging
CS and math problems. In my free time I enjoy solve programming challenges and
learn new technologies on Coursera (available certs on request).

------
crystalPalace
Location: Bloomington, Indiana Remote: Remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Core Technologies: Android, Python, Javascript, Java, Node.js, HTML/CSS, AWS,
SQL, MongoDB

Other Experience: Haskell, Purescript, Elixir, Architect/Serverless,
Dart/Flutter, React/Redux, Heroku, Firebase

Currently Learning: Go, Docker, Kotlin

Github: [https://github.com/torchhound/](https://github.com/torchhound/)

Résumé/CV:
[https://ndrgrnd.net/resume/JosephCieslikResume.pdf](https://ndrgrnd.net/resume/JosephCieslikResume.pdf)

Email: jcieslik@whiteboarddynamics.co

------
dmk23
SEEKING WORK | Silicon Valley & Remote

Are you driving __leads & sales __from __Facebook Ads __yet?

If not, you are missing out on the biggest traffic source there is

Not sure where to start? Help is here to get to results fast with a Blueprint

Our project process laid out here:
[https://targetchoice.com/W04](https://targetchoice.com/W04)

Schedule your __Discovery Call __to see if /how you could profitably scale
your business ‍‍‍

Blog : [http://targetchoice.com/blog](http://targetchoice.com/blog)

Email : dk AT targetchoice.com

------
kamil_rafikov
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to be discussed (flexible hours and really great office
are required in such case)

Technologies: I’m specialized in development and management of large complex
web-based projects on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony stack and development of complex
Javascript-based widgets; also, I have self-educational background in social
sciences, biology, and arts.

Resume/CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2018.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2018.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

------
fakeElonMusk
Location: Prague

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Swift, Java, Android, iOS, Obj-C, Python, Django, Flask, SDK
development, some MEAN / React js, Spring MVC, Hibernate, no sql, MySQL,
postgresql

Résumé/CV: www.mutable.co

Email: anthony@mutable.co

Freelance software engineer working on iOS, Android, Java and some Python /
React JS. I've built apps, SDKs and APIs for startups and established
companies in IoT, Alternative Energy and Consumer Internet.

Developer and co-creator of the glitch camera app Defqt.
[http://www.defqt.com/](http://www.defqt.com/)

------
tibu
Location: Budapest, Hungary

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Role: Product Manager, Agile Product Owner, Scrum Master

Technologies: JIRA, Confluence, Trello, Slack, Gitlab, Github, Excel, Google
Docs/Spreadsheets

Specialities: Web Analytics (Adobe Analytics, Omniture), Tag Management
(Tealium, GTM), Marketing Emails end-to-end (SmartFocus, Salesforce,
Mailchimp), Domain name and DNS management, Business Process Management,
Process Automation

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/qA22qT](https://goo.gl/qA22qT)

Email: email [at] szentmarjaytibor.hu

------
liordino
Location: Salvador, Bahia, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate:Maybe

Technologies: Microsoft .NET Stack, C++, computer graphics mostly with
OpenGL/GLSL and DirectX with SharpDX. Unreal Engine 4 beginner and starting to
study Rust. More on the Résumé.

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UndcLljgUnnKK9Eveg0kh8ze...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UndcLljgUnnKK9Eveg0kh8zehBTyXVy4O007ux18h78/edit?usp=drivesdk)

Email: liordinoneto@gmail.com

------
darkmuck
Location: Mechanicsburg, PA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET, JavaScript, SQL, MVC, .NET Core, jQuery, AngularJS,
.NET Core, Azure, VSTS, CI/CD, PowerShell

Resume:
[http://shwuzzle.com/williamdistefano_resume.pdf](http://shwuzzle.com/williamdistefano_resume.pdf)

Email: wdistefano [at] shwuzzle [dot] com

Website: [http://www.shwuzzle.com](http://www.shwuzzle.com)

Software Architect and Senior Developer looking for engaging and challenging
projects.

------
algui91
Location: Spain

Remote: Indifferent

Willing to relocate: Yes, ideally Switzerland.

Technologies: Scala, Python, Java, Git, bash, Hugo, Linux, Gentoo, Apache-
Flink, R

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/algui91/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/algui91/)
(PDF:
[https://my.owndrive.com/index.php/s/Rml9SegODtn7Dwc](https://my.owndrive.com/index.php/s/Rml9SegODtn7Dwc))

Email: algui91@gmail.com

------
kaiserleo
Location: Guadalajara, Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, on Rails, Python, C/C++ Git, AWS, PostgreSQL, MongoDB

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BBxJ9tW7hl6rsdnByCI4Fn8vaaf...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BBxJ9tW7hl6rsdnByCI4Fn8vaafVvJGW)

Email: leonardo [at] delacerda [dot] ninja

I'm an experienced software engineer who has been doing entrepreneurship and
leadership for the past 6 years.

------
asgardian
Location: Kampala, Uganda

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Flask, Docker, Kubernetes, Node, JavaScript, Express,
React, Keras and A bit of Go

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZC0CLqNy0k54wLvejTvPP0TDVrq...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZC0CLqNy0k54wLvejTvPP0TDVrqcVgcF/view?usp=sharing)

Email: In Résumé

Looking for a Remote Junior Backend Developer Position. Open to full stack

------
nocibambi

        Location: Budapest
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: python (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, bokeh, flask), sql, linux
        Résumé/CV: https://www.kickresume.com/cv/andrasnovoszath/
        Email: nocibambi@gmail.com
        
        Interested in part-time positions/contract projects where I can learn more about ML/DL/AI.

------
kowdermeister
Full-stack developer

Location: Budapest

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.js, Python, React, Angular, Three.js... see CV for more.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/tiborsaas/node-
resume/blob/master/cv.pdf](https://github.com/tiborsaas/node-
resume/blob/master/cv.pdf)

Email: tszasz@gmail.com

I'd be happy to work at company that creates its own products rather an agency
type one.

------
msc
Location: Montevideo, Uruguay. GMT -3

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Linux, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://msaizar.com](https://msaizar.com) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/)

Email: saizar.martin@gmail.com

------
tradziej
Location: Poland

Remote: Yes, preferred (2+ years of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Node.js, React, Ember.js, HTML,
CSS, Git, Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/b3WBDr](https://goo.gl/b3WBDr) (PDF)

Email: See resume

Full Stack Software Engineer (with 5+ years of experience) looking for a long
term gig.

Working remotely as a contractor (B2B).

------
Dachun
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python3, Java, HTML5, CSS3, Github, Excel

Resume: [https://goo.gl/pAai3B](https://goo.gl/pAai3B)

Email: dzhu319@gmail.com

Hi, I'm an undergraduate student studying computer science at the University
of Washington. I'm eager to gain experience and am interested in
entrepreneurship and the startup environment.

------
dustingetz
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: React.js, ClojureScript, Clojure, Datomic

Resume/CV: [http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/)

Email: dustin.getz@hyperfiddle.net

We specialize in rapid MVPs (days, not weeks) and will do a first pass with no
money down, only buy it if you want it.

------
Abdizriel
Location: Bydgoszcz, Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript, Angular 5+, React, RxJS, ngrx,
Redux, Node.js, Express, Restify, Serverless, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, RabbitMQ,
AWS, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://we.tl/t-Un5TeLB4Et](https://we.tl/t-Un5TeLB4Et)

Email: kontakt@marcinmrotek.pl

------
bhavsarfagun
Location: Bengaluru, Karnataka, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Test Automation, AWS, Postman, MySQL, Ruby, Selenium Webdriver,
Cucumber

Résumé/CV:
[https://app.box.com/s/ikfa6z1bodxryqv4v18zblaveabvpzdm](https://app.box.com/s/ikfa6z1bodxryqv4v18zblaveabvpzdm)

Email: fagun.bhavsar@gmail.com

------
dizzystar
SEEKING WORK

loc: Los Angeles, CA

Remote OK

Technologies include Python, PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, Linux, Clojure, some C,
JavaScript, Ruby, servers, and etc.

My main thing is fixing up and extending problem code bases. I have quite a
bit of experience in this area.

[https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
ideavalid
Location: Austria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Agile Software Development, C#, .NET, Java EE, UI/UX Design,
Python, Machine Learning, Deep Learning, SQL, Computer Vision, Data Science,
Business Development, Product Design

CV: [https://bit.ly/2NgGWhE](https://bit.ly/2NgGWhE)

Email: ideavalid@icloud.com

------
matthall28
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vancouver, BC Canada / Toronto, ON Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Laravel, PHP, VueJS, AngularJS 1/2+, Ionic, Cordova, Electron

Website: [http://matthewhall.ca](http://matthewhall.ca)

Email: matthall28@gmail.com

I'm a full-stack developer with experience building MVPs and growing MVPs into
scalable products.

------
jrdi
Location: Barcelona, Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Machine learning, Data science, Spark, Scala, Python, Java,
nodejs

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1D_9CwFdjNfpqKHUfqsCHGAHrLx...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1D_9CwFdjNfpqKHUfqsCHGAHrLxcPD3o3)

Email: In the résumé

------
kwilson21
Location: Auburn, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python 3, C/C++, JavaScript (ES6), SQL (MS SQL), NoSQL
(MongoDB), Flask, Node.js, Express.js React.js, HTML5, CSS3

Résumé/CV: [http://kazonwilson.com/resume](http://kazonwilson.com/resume)

Email: kazonwilson@gmail.com

------
bosky101
Credit card for the gig economy. Zero to $200k/month in swipe run rate in 8
months since Jan.

Hiring early employees

    
    
       Location: Pune/india
    

[https://angel.co/bon-/jobs](https://angel.co/bon-/jobs)

Bosky | Founder @Bon

------
mrassili
Location: Anywhere (with VISA support) OR Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Django, PWA, Sass, ES6+

Résumé: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=17On_i8htaZzBEays-MOPV-
zib2...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=17On_i8htaZzBEays-MOPV-zib2dvf-le)

Email: mrassili@aol.com

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
larrykubin
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: SF or Remote

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, and more

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/larrykubin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/larrykubin/)

Email: larry.kubin@gmail.com

------
alexeyzab
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Prefer Haskell, Rust, up for working with Scala, Go.

Résumé/CV:
[https://alexeyzabelin.com/resume.pdf](https://alexeyzabelin.com/resume.pdf)

Email: hello@alexeyzabelin.com

------
kapuru

      Location: Berlin
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Golang, JavaScript, Node.JS, Postgres, Docker
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: cihan (at) tas.fm

------
cmdv
Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Haskell, PureScript, JS, NLP, AI, PostgreSQL, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/xsdsz7](https://goo.gl/xsdsz7)

Email: on the CV :)

------
iamskog
iOS Design and Development

I help startups and entrepreneurs launch profitable iOS apps.

[https://iamskog.com](https://iamskog.com)

Location: Dallas, TX, USA

Remote: yes

Relocate: no

Technologies: iOS, iPhone, iPad, Apple Watch, Apple TV, Xcode, Objective-C,
Swift, php, MySQL, html, css, JavaScript.

Resume: [https://iamskog.com/resume/](https://iamskog.com/resume/)

Email: erik@iamskog.com

------
emowry_gitlab
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring site reliability engineers, product managers, marketing
roles, developers, sales management, operations roles, and more; see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/).

We're a remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with
over 1000 contributors.

~~~
666lumberjack
Think you posted to the wrong thread, companies go here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17902901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17902901)

